# Hartke Vs Ampeg



## ozzman619 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm looking upgrade my current bass rig to something a little bit more professional. Currently i'm running a Peavey T-max into a Randall 2x15 cab, and i am pretty happy with what it does (especially since i only have $260 into it and it can keep up with 2 marshall fullstacks blaring), but i'd like to grab an 8x10 cab and a head that maybe has a bit more to it then my peavey. I play mainly hardrock/metal lately but i also have been know to play heavier stuff in lower tunings (never lower than B-Standard).

I've narrow down my search to either Hartke or Ampeg, and obviously i can't really go wrong with an Ampeg but i just wanted to keep my options a little more open.

For Hartkes i was looking at the LH1000 head pairing up with the Hydrive 810 cab. I have heard many reviews of these but i do know david ellefson of megadeth and frank bello of anthrax switched to them and they got some rockin' bass tones. The LH1000 is cheap as hell and the Hydrive is pretty much the same price as an ampeg 810. For Ampeg i'm thinking the SVT-CL and the SVT810; which like i said, i dont think i can go wrong with but it is a pretty penny to drop.

As for the rest of the rig, i'm thinking just a Monster 2500 Power Conditioner, Line 6 G90, Korg DTR-2000 and a SansAmp RBI to get a bit of grit in my tone.

What do you guys think, anyone got any opinions or advice here on which i should go with, or maybe even some other stuff i should be looking into?


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 2, 2012)

I personally think the 610HLF from Ampeg sounds better than the 810. I like things a little "boomier". After all, I do run an Orange TB500 into a 410HLF. A few years ago, I played with a Hartke LH500 2x10 hydrive combo and loved it. Specially with the Hardwire Tube OD infront of it for some light "coloring" of OD pushing the tube preamp. That was all standard tuned rock stuff though.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 2, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> I've narrow down my search to either Hartke or Ampeg, and obviously i can't really go wrong with an Ampeg but i just wanted to keep my options a little more open.


I've heard good things about the Hydrive line but havent tried it/experienced them myself. SVT-CL is pure win if you dont mind the weight or maintenance. SVT-4 isnt a bad head either.They aren't super expensive used. If you are actually in used CL territory pricewise, I'd look into a Mesa 400+.

I find Hartke stuff gets the job done but doesnt have tons of personality. I have been jamming with some cats lately through a Hartke 1x12 combo they have at that space and with just the right tweaking on my Sansamp into the front end I can get great tones. The Mesa heads I normally use are tone monsters though.



punisher911 said:


> I personally think the 610HLF from Ampeg sounds better than the 810.


Maybe it sounds good at bedroom volumes. I've never heard of anyone having a good experience with this cab. Every time I've seen someone using it on stage in pretty loud bands (say, vs. 2 Mesa recto half stacks at moderate volume) I couldnt hear the dude at all. I even talked to the bassist (who was using a prety high powered GK head) after the show about his gear and he said "the 6x10 sucks."


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 2, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> As for the rest of the rig, i'm thinking just a Monster 2500 Power Conditioner, Line 6 G90, Korg DTR-2000 and a SansAmp RBI to get a bit of grit in my tone.


 I've actually been considering running either an RPM or RBI into a poweramp and dumping my PF-500 to cover part of the cost.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 3, 2012)

Hartke Hydrive gear is well regarded in the bass realm. A lot more bang for your buck than Ampeg stuff right now. Have you considered 2 4x10's for portability/modularity's sake? There may be situations where (gasp) an 8x10 might not be necessary.


----------



## ozzman619 (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks for the input guys keep it coming. It is definatly going to be a tough call between the two.

Also, TheEmptyCell, i did think of getting 2 4x10s but really 90% of the time ill be bringing them both around and i really dont mind the weight size (already carrying around 4 guitar cabs when i play now) so i might as well just suck it up for the last 10% of the time and grab the 8x10.

I also heard that they 2 4x10's dont sound exactly like a 8x10 either, i didn't really look into what the difference of the sound may be but i figure the 8x10 would be better... well cause its bigger


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Dec 5, 2012)

ozzman619 said:


> thanks for the input guys keep it coming. It is definatly going to be a tough call between the two.
> 
> Also, TheEmptyCell, i did think of getting 2 4x10s but really 90% of the time ill be bringing them both around and i really dont mind the weight size (already carrying around 4 guitar cabs when i play now) so i might as well just suck it up for the last 10% of the time and grab the 8x10.
> 
> I also heard that they 2 4x10's dont sound exactly like a 8x10 either, i didn't really look into what the difference of the sound may be but i figure the 8x10 would be better... well cause its bigger



Ever thought of 1 4x10 and 1 1x15? Someone at my local venue had that setup and it sounded fantastic. he balanced the lows pretty well but also got a lot of grit and clarity out of his 4x10.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Gallien Krueger. :thumb:

I prefer their tone. Clean and grindy at the same time.


----------

